# New here so, Hello From Missouri!



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all. My name is Dave (AKA Harley Heaven)
I'm still sort of a novice at this horse thing, but I'm having a great time learning as I go.

I was born & Raised in Mo. where I still live with my wife Christy 9my horse addiction is all her fault, and I thank her every day for it. :lol: ), our two Sons Eric and Alex as well as a host of critters.

Among these is my horse Harley. He is a 7 Y.O. sorrel Morgan / Belgian cross with more flaxen mane & tail than I can tend in one sitting. He's a great big gelding @ 16.2hh & 1300 pounds.

My wife rides her old faithful Rosie, a 20 Y.O. flea bit gray who will go anywhere and do anything ask of her. This is not to say she is a push button horse. She has more stamina and go at 20 years old than I do at 51. She will always set out to test whoever gets on her 15.3h frame to see if there really is a rider back there. Rosie is the Alpha of our little string.

Christy also rides Mama horse, a 21 Y.O 15.2hh bay Appendix QH.
Mama was a rescue of sorts two years ago who came to us with an 18 month Paint filly named Gracie (Who has since been trained and sold) This great old gal will ride out either western or english with a few protest at first. The biggest of which is pinning her ears when you first start to cinch down the saddle and then stomping her back left hoof a few times.

Last on the list of horses is Sully (Sultry's Wise Man), a dark bay 5 Y.O. off the track TB rescue. We did not get him direct from the track, rather from the folks who did. Whoever sold that good boy to these folks for an inexperienced, 18 year old green rider should be flogged in my opinion! The poor girl had no experience, threw a western saddle on Sully first thing. Sully protested, the young lady became afraid of him and Sully spent a year in the pasture untouched. When we first got him home his poor coat looked mote like a Yak's coat than a TB. He is now putting on loads of weight and learning to work under a western saddle. He has also been evaluated and tried over jumps by an English barn and did very well.

That's the list of horses on our place right now. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone here. I liked what I read before I became a member. Hopefully I can share some of what I know with other members as well as learn and have some fun. 









Harley last winter.









Harley & Rosie in our back paddock



Thanks all.

Dave.

(Edited to add some pictures)


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

beautiful horses! welcome


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome Dave! I love the "Show me State" I just recently moved to Arkansas from Near Branson where I lived for almost 10 years. Glad to have you here! 
You have some very fine looking horses there and I want to commend you and your family for taking on rescue horses. I'm sure you will be a valuable asset to the Horse Forum and we should have some fun too!  

Welcome Aboard and Happy Father's Day! :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum Dave
Have fun on here learning more about horses and new people!
Your horses are beautiful


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dave  Love your avitar. 
You have some beautiful horses, Harley is very handsome.


----------



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for making me / Us feel welcome folks. (My Wife has signed up as well.)

We are both looking forward to getting to know you guys and learning as we go along the trails.

Hope everyone had a great fathers day!


----------

